# 1960's Batmobile Cheap at Hobby Lobby



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Don't know if anyone else uses HL like I do, but the Polar Lights Batmobile has surfaced at mine. It's marked 23.99. Use the 40% off coupon at the link below and it comes out to about $14.40. 

http://hobbylobby.com/weekly/coupon.cfm

The 40% coupon comes out about every other week. I know some of you cats like to buy a fleet of whatever kit is out, so I thought you might be interested. It's kind of a self-serving post, as well, as I'd like to see more PL stuff at HL, so the more we buy, the better the odds of getting more stuff I can use a 40off coupon on.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

I hope this is a sign of things to come. My HL hasn't had any new Polar Lights kits for a long time.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Got one the other day,came out to $15.58 after tax, Only had one though.


----------

